# What I found on his phone....



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I installed kindle and registered his phone so he could read the marriage book I downloaded. And he has the Marriage Builders radio app on his phone! I didn't even know he knew about it. Who knows if he listens to it but the fact that he made an effort says a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

